# Probleme mit NVidia Treibern

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Ich habe eine AOpen Geforce3 Ti 200, 128 MB Ram.

Gentoo Linux version ist 1.2

So, ich hab dann die NVida treiber emerged, das lief ohne Probleme, ich hab auch alle Einträge in die XF86Setup gemacht.

X neu gestartet, alles lief (Sogar das potthässliche NVidialogo wurde angezeigt  :Smile: 

Wenn ich mit den neuen Treiber aber auf eine Textkonsole wechsle wird der cursor zu einem blinkendem rosa doppelcursor (echt wahr!)

Wenn ich dann zurück nach X schalte wird das Bild ganz schwarz,nur vereinzelt kann man ein paar Punkte sehen. Das System ist tot.

Nur ein Neustart via Affengriff kann es noch retten !

Warum klappen die Treiber nich bei mir ?

Danke für Eure Hilfe  :Wink: 

----------

## sputnik1969

Sie klappen, wie bei allen  :Wink: 

Allerdings miot den eben von Dir beschriebenen Problemen.

Also verzichten aufs Umschalten auf die Konsole und du wirst keine Probleme haben. Das haben alle NVIDIA-Treiber so an sich, sorry.........

----------

## Headhunter123

Das ist aber sch**e ! Und ich dachte NVidia hätte den Besten Treibersupport für Linux !!

Unterstützen denn wenigsten die default Treiber 3D ?

Trotzdem thx für deine Antwort  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sputnik1969

Die XFree86-Treiber unterstützen KEIN 3D

Die Probs gibt es von Anfang an und ich glaube auch nicht, das sich in Zukunft daran was ändert  :Sad:  Genauso wie die Tatsache, das die NVIDIA-Treiber Probleme mit Interlaced-Modi hat  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Jörg Brakebusch

Hi Headhunter123,

hast du die Framebufferunterstützung für die Konsole aktiviert. Die NVidia-Treiber für X vertragen sich nicht mit der Framebufferunterstützung, jedenfalls hatte ich immer das gleiche Problem bis ich die FB-Unterstützung rausgeschmissen hatte. Danach keine Probs.

Freundliche Grüße

.jb

----------

## kl@us

 *sputnik1969 wrote:*   

> Sie klappen, wie bei allen 
> 
> Allerdings miot den eben von Dir beschriebenen Problemen.
> 
> 

 

Hi Sputnik,

das ist ja soo nicht ganz richtig. 

Ich habe mit den NVIDIA -treibern _keine_Probleme; auch nicht beim umschalten auf die Konsole. Der einzige Punkt der wirklich Probleme machte, ist der Framebuffer. Ergo, raus aus dem Kernel und keine Probleme mehr.

Gruß

Klaus

----------

## Headhunter123

Danke für den Tipp !

Dann werd ich jetzt mal meinen Kernel neu compilen...

----------

## LinuxDocc

Ganz einfach mach die Riva FB unterstützung aus dem kernel und mach die SVGA oder VGA support rein, dann klappt es auch  mit dem FB .. der Nvidia FB support ist für riva karten und nicht fur GeForce karten ... oder hast du eine riva 128 ? nein ..

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Der NVidia Treiber funzt jetzt. Die Textkonsole hat jetzt wieder ihren 80*25 Standardzeichensatz, der sieht eh viel cooler aus als dieses "Pseudographische"  :Smile: 

Trotzdem habe ich irgendwie den Eindruck das ich noch keinen richtigen 3D Support habe. Der Bildschirmschoner Morph aus KDE hat ziemlich heftig geruckelt. Ich emerge mir morgen mal den tuxracer, mal gucken wie das funzt !

Gute Nach  :Smile: 

----------

## sputnik1969

 *kl@us wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi Sputnik,
> 
> das ist ja soo nicht ganz richtig. 
> ...

 

Dann erzähl das mal bitte der Geforce256 in meinem Zweitrechner.

Dort habe ich keinen FB aber von Zeit zu Zeit (besonders nach Wochenlangen Uptimezeiten) beim Umschalten auf die (nicht FB sondern "normale") Konsole immernoch das Absturzproblem... Und das habe ich seit ich das erste mal eine TNT mit den NVIDIA-Treibern unter Linux benutzt habe...

Die Abstürze sind zwar seltener als in den Anfangszeiten aber weg sind sie NICHT!!!!!

Tut mir leid Dir also widersprechen zu müssen, dieses Problem tritt bei ALLEN von mir getesteten Karten (TNT1, TNT2, Geforce256) in allen Konfigurationen (FB/Normale Konsole) auf, nur die Häufigkeit ändert sich...

Übrigends macht meine Radeon8500 mit den ATI-FireGL Treibern die selben Zicken  :Sad: 

----------

## kl@us

@sputnik

ok, ich gebe mich geschlagen  :Wink: 

Einigen wir uns vielleicht darauf, dass in diesem Zusammenhang auch der verwendete Chipsatz des Motherboard´s, RAM-Speicher -noname o. Marke- als auch der Hersteller der Grafikkarte eine Rolle spielen?

Meine derzeitige TI4400 von ASUS macht _keine_ Zicken; die vorherige TI von Creative machte nur Zicken! Da vom GPU Hersteller nur das Boardlayout für die Karte vorgegeben wird, kann er das übrige nach seinem Gutdünken verbauen (sdram,ddram etc.) Wie sonst sollten bei -an und für sich- gleichen Karten, Unterschiede in den diversen Benchmarks auftreten? Wie sonst kann es sein, dass in den Testmagazinen die eine oder andere Karte als "wackelig" oder instabil getestet wird, wo doch der gleiche Referenztreiber verwendet wird? Da der verwendete Treiber ja nur eine Vermittlungsstelle zwischen OS und Hardware ist kann es bei "billiger" hergestellten Karten durchaus zu Problemen kommen die dann immer auf den bösen Treiber geschoben werden. Ich kann aus Erfahrung nur sagen: eine GForce ist nicht = GForce...  :Sad: 

Gruß Klaus

----------

